# Rand einrollen



## meditate (24. November 2005)

Wie kann ich realistisch den einen Rand eines Bildes anheben? Ich stelle mir vor, dass es wie ein post-it-zettel aussehen sollte. Den Rand also nicht wirklich einrollen, sondern anheben. Möglichst für photoshop 7.

Ich dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Duddle (24. November 2005)

James Bond hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Post-It note - angehoben, nicht eingerollt


 
Reicht das für deine Bedürfnisse?


 Duddle
 P.S. Gefunden übrigens per Google (Suchworte: Post-It note Photoshop)


----------



## meditate (4. Dezember 2005)

tut mir leid, aber ich war echt verhindert und konnte mich nicht bedanken, der tipp war toll.


----------

